# Optical cable connection -plastic "shutter' piece on TV port broke off-help!



## lrosner

The optical wire connected to my plasma TV was pulled out incorrectly, apparently breaking off the little plastic piece that acts as a shutter on the optical port on the back of the TV. When I try to reinsert the optical wire, it does not hold. Am I not using enough pressure, or did the now broken off plastic piece act as some sort of holder to keep the cable in place? Anyone deal with this problem? What do I do?


----------



## Splicer010

Best you can do if the cable will not stay in on its own is to tape it. The connection does not have to be tight, just good enough so the light meets the internals. You can hold the TosLink cable close and not be connected at all and get perfect audio as if it were connected. My cable 'snaps' in place so maybe you aren't inserting with enough pressure?


----------



## mikeynavy1

I just did the same thing on my DVD player. When I went to remove the optical cable it broke the little door off. Is there somewhere you can by another one...because I know it can snap back on there...when not broken.


----------



## tatanka01

I don't know about finding the little door, but they do make plug-in "dust caps" for this. These are little plastic inserts that you plug into the socket.


Try here:

http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio-...prodLTC01.html


----------



## trimule

This definately a weak point in the toslink system. I'm pretty careful about things like this and I snapped off the "trapdoor" on my Direct receiver box. It appears to be a needed part of the design for holding the cable into the socket - no door - no grip. I see no way to repair this tiny, flimsy part if broken. I agree with Splicer010 - just tape it. Embarassingly crude fix, but it works


----------



## juancmjr

Same problem with solutions here.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=919734


----------



## Splicer010

Why the hell did they change to the shutter type??? The original snap on plug was fine...nothing wrong with it...


----------



## juancmjr

People probably lost the covers constantly, which is why RAM Electronics sells a pack of 50. Nevertheless, the flaps are a stupid replacement. I've broken 2 off my Marantz.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

tri...


"I see no way to repair this tiny, flimsy part if broken."


It can be fixed. Takes a little patience. But it can be fixed as I did it. It is a bad design issue and the "industry" needs to either redesign the flap/shutter type jacks OR go back to what I prefer is the plug filler type. Proably won't do either as with the growth of hd audio and hdmi only optical/coax connections are more than likely getting less attention than hdmi. Not saying I agree with it just acknowledging what seems to be happening.


In the process of finding a fix I did talk to a service tech at an authorized Pioneer service center. He was very critical of the cables more so than the shutter/flap type port. The heavy ended, spring loaded, (read Monster) type cables are sooner or later going to cause these flaps to break. He said its about the cable, not the ends, for optical. Just need lightweight end not something that pulls on the flap.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"People probably lost the covers constantly"


I'm sure that is the case juan BUT losing the plug didn't make the terminal practically useless. The way these flap/shutters work they are intergral part of how the terminal "locks" the cable end into place. If the flap breaks, the cable won't stay in. If you lose the plug, the cable still will stay in place. May have an issue with dirt and dust getting in the port but it will not be useless. And as noted, you can order a bazillion of the replacement plugs.


----------



## Sokoloff

Little dab of hot melt glue from the outside of the inserted cable to the outside of the jack would be my solution to the problem.


----------



## Splicer010

Actually that is a good idea...


----------



## PhoebeAnn60

"The more things change, the more they stay the same."

I just broke the little flap off the Optical Audio Out jack on my brand-new Samsung 50" SUHD TV. Thought I had done something stupid, but I see I'm in good company. I think it was a combination of a too-high-quality cable, heavy plug, and restricted space between the back of the TV and the wall mount. Will see if a new Monoprice cable will help.

Trying to find a source of little flaps but no luck yet. I can't believe they're still using these things.


----------



## alphaleporus

lrosner said:


> The optical wire connected to my plasma TV was pulled out incorrectly, apparently breaking off the little plastic piece that acts as a shutter on the optical port on the back of the TV. When I try to reinsert the optical wire, it does not hold. Am I not using enough pressure, or did the now broken off plastic piece act as some sort of holder to keep the cable in place? Anyone deal with this problem? What do I do?


----------



## alphaleporus

hey man, sorry to bother you,but I am facing the same problem, can you help me out, please?


----------



## AudioMarc

I had this problem today. Bought something used of the internet. NAD T562 DVD/CD player. The toslink would drop out all the time. I put some cello tape round the wide part of the insert. Now it stays put.


----------



## bobonfarm

lrosner said:


> The optical wire connected to my plasma TV was pulled out incorrectly, apparently breaking off the little plastic piece that acts as a shutter on the optical port on the back of the TV. When I try to reinsert the optical wire, it does not hold. Am I not using enough pressure, or did the now broken off plastic piece act as some sort of holder to keep the cable in place? Anyon about the problem e deal with this problem? What do I do?


I have a brand new 65 in highsince tv.. Immediately the optical port plastic piece came out broken to pieces. I did what you suggested and it worked. However the tape would not hold. I took a relatively thick piece of cardboard a stronger tape and it is working fine now. I am still going to contact the company and tell them about the problem


----------



## rainwater6517

Just bought a brand new samsung QN65QN90B TV.... That cheapo 'Flap' came off the very first time that I inserted and then removed the cable. Now the cable wont stay in. I'll build up the flat side of the plug with tape or something to make it stay in. Or just tape it on. Samsung cheapness is the problem.


----------



## bobtrevorrow123

Splicer010 said:


> Best you can do if the cable will not stay in on its own is to tape it. The connection does not have to be tight, just good enough so the light meets the internals. You can hold the TosLink cable close and not be connected at all and get perfect audio as if it were connected. My cable 'snaps' in place so maybe you aren't inserting with enough pressure?


 Tap it to what it’s flat nothing to tape it to


----------



## Venavs

In my case, the upper portion of the port which holds the flap broke off (of course, it's a lousy design). As many have experienced, the cable will not not be held in the port without the flap. In the VU California TV that I have (it's similar to Hisense) I notice a small spring plate inside the optical port. Without the flap, it's not possible to insert the cable as this spring is interfering and wouldn't allow the cable to enter. However, I could somehow overcome the issue by holding the flap against the spring with the flap in the closed position and inserting the cable. The cable is now locked. The actual locking is done by a small recess on the front face of the flap with which a tiny projection on the cable connector engages. The cable is now locked onto the port. But if I try to remove the cable, the broken flap would come out again. A permanent solution would be to glue the flap to the connector body with the flap in the closed portion (this can be done by using a quick setting glue and providing a spacer to hold the flap in place till the glue sets) . The only disadvantage is that dust can enter the port when the cable is removed. This problem can be overcome by providing a plug made of soft material like polyurethane foam as a removable dust cover.
I am going into so much detail because many more people will encounter the same problem till a better design evolves.


----------



## yangxz233

A *drop wire clamp* enables a cable, like a coaxial cable, to get attached and supported to a pole, building, or any other kind of support wire in a way that decreases any compromise made to the signal transmission capacity of the drop wire cable. The clamp is also beneficial as it supports the cable weight and sets the tension on the line as it relieves the stress on the points of attachments, such as the juncture through a building or a pole. What is Drop Wire Clamp？ | Aerial Pole Line Hardware Supplier .


----------

